# Audi Roof Rack A4 Allroad 2017-2021 - $275



## eantony (Apr 3, 2005)

Not sure if there is a classified section for the Allroads.
I just moved from VW to Audi - so, my apologies.
I bought a A4 Allroad and then switched to a Q5.

The almost new roof rack is with me if anyone is interested.
Almost new Roof Rack for A4 Allroad.
Will fit Audi A4 Allroad Models from 2017 to 2021
Comes with keys to secure the rack and the tool for mounting.
Here is the link to Audi's Part information:




__





2018 Audi A4 allroad Base Carrier Bars - 8W9071151L - Genuine Audi Accessory


Make your Audi A4 allroad a vital part of your next adventure with Audi Base Carrier Bars. Designed to allow for quick and simple mounting of bicycle racks, ski and snowboard holders, and kayak racks, Audi Base Carrier Bars feature support feet, cover caps and trims made from high-quality and...



parts.audiusa.com





Part Number: Supersession(s): 8W9-071-151-L

It was mounted once and is almost new.
Asking $275. MSRP is $460 at Audi. 

Item in Saint Louis, but happy to ship it anywhere in the US for at cost USPS (~35 bucks I think).
Here is a link to the Ad on Craigslist St. Louis
314-229-8918


----------

